# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Σεμινάριο για PIC

## Thanos10

Στις 19/11 θα γινει σεμηναριο για τους pic,περισοτερα στο συνημμενο.

----------


## _pike

για εναν που ειναι αρχαριος (οπως εγω!!!)και εχει ξεκινησει τον προγραμματισμο pic λιγο καιρο και γνωριζει λιγα πραγματα πιστευεεις πως θα βοηθουσε ενα τετοιο σεμιναριο???

----------


## jojos

Φιλε _pike μονο το kit που δινουν αξίζει να το εχεις ώστε να πειραματιστείς με τους PIC στο σπιτι.Μπορεί να εισαι καινουργιος στον προγραμματισμό αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σημασια .Ότι μαθαίνεις κέρδος είναι.Επίσης το κοστος είναι χαμηλό.Οι σημειώσεις που θα πάρεις θα σου φανούν χρήσιμες έστω και αργότερα όσο θα μπαίνεις στον κόσμο του προγραμματισμού των PIC

----------


## plouf

αν και τους εχω (ενεργα) αφήσει για κανα χρονο + (γιατι παντα τους συμπαθουσα)
λόγω υποχρεώσεων, και αν και πιστεύω οτι λίγα θα μάθουμε, και ποιο πολύ παρουσίαση του ΚΙΤ θα είναι.

ειμαι σίγουρα μέσα, και ευκαιρία να τα πούμε απο κόντα όσοι πάμε......

----------


## billtech

και εγω θελω πολυ να παω.αλλα δυσκολευομε λογω αποστασης.
ωραιο φαινετε παντως.

----------


## El_Kei

ψήνομαι να πάω..

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Εγώ ψήνομαι ιδιαίτερα για το *kit (pic18F starter)* και κυρίως για τα *παραδείγματα για USB JOYSTICK*!!!  (θα δίνουν και source, ε??) Αλλά και πάλι είχα βάλει στόχο το USB αναπτυξιακό του forum.. Μάλλον θα μείνω με τον φίλο LastID, εκτός βέβαια και αν τα κάνω και τα 2...

----------


## ts0gl1s

Τι ακριβός κάνει αυτό το kit ?

----------


## Nemmesis

παιδια και εγω μεσα ειμαι αν μαζευτουμε και παμε σαν hlektronika.gr (ξερετε κανα αυτοκολιτο η να βγαλουμε καρτελακια σαν τις εκθεσης  :Lol: ) και μολις τελειωσει παμε και καμια γυρα μιας και μαζευτηκαμε.. τι λετε? 50ευρα δεν ειναι και τπτ... και πιστευω για αρχαριους να ειναι μια χαρα... αυτοι που ξερουν τα βασικα δεν νομιζω να μαθουν και τπτ παραπανο

----------


## El_Kei

60 ευρά (έχει και 19% φόρο.. :S ) :P :P

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Τι ακριβός κάνει αυτό το kit ?



Πηγή: http://www.microchip.com/stellent/id...cName=en543105





> Functions as a USB mouse, joystick or mass storage device all using the on-board capacitive touch sense pads Includes a MicroSD memory card, potentiometer, acceleration sensor, and OLED display On-board debugger & programming Completely USB-powered Demonstrates PIC18 Family:
> 
> 
>  PIC18F46J50 8-bit MCU 64KB Flash & 4KB RAM nanoWatt XLP™ for extreme low power mTouch capacitive touch sensing USB communication
> 
> 
>  Microchip’s FREE USB bootloader and software framework



Πολλάαα....

----------


## antonis_x

Θα προσπαθήσω κι εγώ να πάω!!!!!

----------


## lastid

Παιδιά, είχα πάει παλιότερα σε σεμινάριό τους και άξιζε τον κόπο. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω και τί περιμένει να δει ο καθένας σας. 
Θα παρουσιάσουν τα δικά τους, θα απαντήσουν και σε ερωτήσεις, θα πέσει και αρκετή ενημέρωση μεταξύ σας. Καλά θα είναι. Κρίμα που δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω..
Και φυσικά, είναι και το κιτ. Όσο για το software (δεν ξέρω αν είναι το 100%) του κιτ, μπορεί να το κατεβάσει κάποιος από την Microsoft .....εεεε... Microchip ήθελα να πώ  :Lol:

----------


## 167vasgio

μπορεί να κατεβώ και εγώ.,αν τα βολέψω με τα μαθήματα..,

----------


## dbsjro

Βρηκε κανενας τι PIC υποστηριζει?Δεν ειδα καπου να λεει..

Για πειτε αν παω Πειραια(για να μεινω κιολας)
θα βολεψει να ερθω η ειναι μακρια?

----------


## plouf

τελικά θα πάει κανεις ?

----------


## kopla

ναι  :Wink:

----------


## dbsjro

Και γω ειχα σκοπο αλλα με την απορια εμεινα...

----------


## kopla

> Και γω ειχα σκοπο αλλα με την απορια εμεινα...



PIC18F46J50
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...er%20Guide.pdf

----------


## dbsjro

Να σαι καλα αλλα εννοουσα αν βολευει απο Πειραια
(Τωρα βεβαια δν προλαβαινω να κανονισω)

----------


## jimaras1979

ποτε ειναι το σεμιναριο αυτο βρε παιδια?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Μαζεύω τα λεφτά!.. είμαι και εγώ μέσα!

----------


## moutoulos

> ποτε ειναι το σεμιναριο αυτο βρε παιδια?



Το γράφει στο πρώτο πόστ, αυτού του θέματος.

----------


## george_007

99% ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΝ Κ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ MCs AΛΛΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ.

----------


## dalai

καλα θα ηταν να μπορουσατε να το γραψετε σε βιντεο, ειδικα αν γινει στα ελληνικα...

----------


## billtech

ειστε τυχεροι ρε παιδια.
και εγω θελω παρα παλυ να παω.αλλα η αποσταση βλεπετε...ειναι και μια θαλασσα στη μεση.
εχω και το μεταπτυχιακο που αρχισε.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Σίγουρα *ΔΕΝ* θα γίνεται στα Ελληνικά!

Πιο πιθανό είναι να μας αφήσουν να το τραβήξουμε σε βίντεο, παρά να γίνει στα ελληνικά από τον Giacomo Colombo και τον Maurizio Fiammeni -.-

----------


## kopla

http://techtrain.microchip.com/RTCV2...&GID=3&CTID=88

Taught In Language: English

----------


## _pike

Παιδες εγω πηγα και εδωσα προκαταβολη.......!!! Οσοι ερθουν ελπιζω να τα πουμε και απο κοντα!!!!!!

----------


## edgar

εμενα μου εστειλαν μηνυμα  χτες να βαλω μεχρι σημερα προκαταβολη οπωσδηποτε  γιατι ληγει λεει η διορια...εν τω μεταξυ το ειδα το μειλ 8 το βραδυ και σημερα ειχα πανεπιστημιο κλπ μεχρι να κλεισουν σχεδον οι τραπεζες...

καλα κρασια

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ωραία! Να φτιάξουμε ταμπελάκια με τα avatar μας και τα nick μας!!  :Tongue2: 

Τα λέμε εκεί!  :Bye:

----------


## lordi

Σε μένα δεν ζήτησαν προκαταβολή!Στην δήλωση είχα πεί οτι θα πληρώσω εκεί! Είναι κανείς που δήλωσε οτι θα πληρώσει εκεί και δεν έχει δώσει προκαταβολή?!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Εγώ έστειλα την δήλωση με επιλεγμένο το "ΠΛΗΡΩΜΗ ΣΤΟ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ" και με πήραν τηλέφωνο να μου ζητήσουν συγγνώμη, λέγοντας ότι " η επιλογή αυτή έχει ακυρωθεί, και θα πρέπει να πληρώσω προκαταβολικά".. Το οποίο και έκανα..

----------


## lordi

Εμένα δεν μου παν τπτ και δεν έχω καταθέσει τπτ! Μην ανέβω τσάμπα τώρα! Έστειλα και mail χθές και δεν μου απάντησε κανείς!

----------


## antonis_x

Εγώ έβαλα 'πληρωμή στο σεμινάριο', με το σκεπτικό ότι ουσιαστικά εκεί θα πληρώσω και η προκαταβολή είναι απλά για σιγουριά γι αυτούς ότι θα πάω και έστειλα την απόδειξη της προκαταβολής μαζί με τη δήλωση. Μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και οτι σωστά έκανα, όχι πως αν δεν ήταν σωστό θα έπρεπε να ξαναστείλω τη δήλωση.
Γενικά δε σταμάτησα να παίρνω τηλέφωνα για συνενόηση γιατί αργούσαν εκείνοι να μου απαντήσουν και δεν ήθελα να πάει τίποτα στραβά γιατί είναι διαδικασία μέχρι να πάω έπρεπε να κανονίσω και με τα μαθήματα της σχολής.... 
Ελπίζω και πιστεύω να αξίζει τον κόπο, γιατί έχω ενθουσιαστεί. :Biggrin:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Πώς θα πάτε στο σεμινάριο παιδιά?

Από όσο έχω ψάξει, το ξενοδοχείο βρίσκεται στην στάση "ΦΛΟΙΣΒΟΣ", στην Λ. Ποσειδώνος. Φτάνεις μέχρι εκεί μέσω *λεωφορείου* *Ε22* (Ακαδημία-Σαρωνίδα Express) και *τραμ* *Τ1* (Σύνταγμα-Νέο Φάληρο).

Χάρτης από την σελίδα του ξενοδοχείου:

 click για μεγέθυνση...
*Ξεκινάει κανένας από ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟΥ ????*

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Πήγαμε τελικά στο σεμινάριο!
Όλα ωραία και αναλυτικά, αρκετά διαφημιστικό-προωθητικό το υλικό που έφερε η Microchip, αλλά ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ δώσανε το *ΚΙΤ* μας ακόμα!! Δεν περιμένανε τόση προσέλευση (και καλά!!).. Ρεκόρ Ευρώπης με 80 άτομα στο σεμινάριο και τέτοια..

Όσο από συμ-forum-ίτες μόνο 4 βρεθήκαμε! Plouf, _Pike, Kopla και εγώ..

'Αντε και στα επόμενα! (χμμμ... "άντε και με το kit" επιτέλους)..

ΥΓ: εγώ ήμουν αυτός με τα ράστα !  :Wink:

----------


## τάκης/sv3auw

Καλησπέρα!
Δεν ξέρω αν σας ενδιαφέρει αλλά ο συνάδελφος ραδιοερασιτέχνης W1REX στο site του www.qrpme.com έχει κάποια κιτ για το PICAXE 08/08M. 
AXEme Picaxe 08M Construction Kit (AXE) = $40
The Picaxe Hatchet Kit (HAT) = $30
Βρεθήκαμε τον περασμένο μήνα σε μια παρουσίαση στο Rishworth κοντά στο Manchester και ο τύπος ήταν πολύ φιλικός και πολύ επεξηγηματικός!
Να είστε καλά και να γηράσκετε αεί διδασκόμενοι!

----------


## antonis_x

Ημουν κι εγώ εκεί, Στέργιε αν είσαι εκείνοε που νομίζω, εγώ κοθόμουν μπροστά σου με μια άσπρη κοντομάνικη μπλούζα.
Α, εγώ πήρα το ΚΙΤ!!!!!!!! :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Αντώνη μάλλον ήμουν ο μόνος με ράστα στο σεμινάριο, και θυμάμαι το μελαχρινό παιδί που καθόνταν μπροστά μου με το λευκό T-shirt, οπότε μ@λ@κία μας που δεν συζητήσαμε! Και να φανταστείς ρώτησα αρκετό κόσμο αν έχουν ακούσει το forum... Όπως και να έχει ενημερώθηκαν αρκετοί !!!  :Tongue2: 

Κρίμα που δεν τα είπαμε!

----------


## antonis_x

Κι εγώ όσους γνώρισα εκεί ρώτησα αν ξέρουν για το φόρουμ, επειδή είχες πει οτι θα πήγαινες και έψαχνα να βρω συμφορουμίτες αλλά ατύχησα :Sad: . Πάντως όπως και να χει γνώρισα άτομα και κάναμε ωραίες συζητήσεις. :Smile:  Το σεμινάριο ήταν όπως το περίμενα, περισσότερο ενημέρωση - διαφήμιση, αλλά ήταν ενδιαφέρον. Αν εξαιρέσουμε την έλειψη των ΚΙΤ ήταν πολύ καλα οργανωμένο.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Κάποιοι τυχεροί το πήραν το κιτ!  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 


....εμείς περιμένουμε! Έλα μωρέ τώρα, στο σπίτι θα μας το στείλουν..

----------


## _pike

Παιδια οντως πολυ ωραιο το σεμιναριο αν και περιμενα να κανουν και κουβεντα πιο πολυ πανω στο αναπτυξιακο που θα μας εδιναν αλλα αναφερθηκαν μονο για ενα μικρο κομματι, οπως δυστηχως δεν πηραμε ολοι το αναπτυξιακο... :Crying:  Γνωριστηκα με τα παιδια που αναφερει ο Στεργιος και ευχομαι σε καποια αλλη συναντηση να βρισκονται πιο πολλα μελη να  γνωριστουμε καλυτερα.....

----------


## plouf

δεν ξέρω αν τον ενδιαφέριε κανέναν,
στο σεμιναριο μας δώσαν ενα κουπονι για 25% εκπτωση σε 

PIc32 starter kit, mplab starter kit for 18f(αυτο που μας δώσαν) , for 24f , pic16 f1 evaluation board, pickit 3 debug express , nanowatt xlp 16 bit develpment board
με χρήση μέχρι φεβρουάριο 2010

και επεδή δεν προκειτε να το χρησιμοποιήσω λέω μήπως το θέλει κανείς...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Μπράβο Plouf, πολύ καλή κίνηση!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ήρθε σε κανέναν το kit?? Εγώ ακόμα το περιμένω! :Brick wall:

----------


## lordi

Μου αρέσει που είπαν οτι θα το έχουν στείλει μέχρι την παρασκευή το πολύ!! Εγώ το τσίμπησα γιατί το περίμενα!! Εγώ μίλησα μόνο με τον plouf! Έπρεπε να κάνουμε κάτι να βρεθούμε!!

----------


## _pike

Στεγιο (παιδια) εγω πηρα τηλ και πηγα και το πηρα την παρασκευη.... :Tongue:  Πραγματικα δεν ξερω αν ειχαν σκοπο να τα στειλουν η να παμε να τα παρουμε απο εκει..... :Unsure:

----------


## dj_mike

Ημουν και γω στο σεμηναριο.Ηταν πολυ καλο μου αρεσε αν και σχετικα νεος στους μικροελεκτες. ευτυχως εγω προλαβα και το πιρα επι τοπου το starter kit. Stergios_[.gr] εγω καθομουν 1 θεση πισω σου, ειμασταν 2 ατομα με κοστουμια μαυρα και μωβ πουκαμισα, εγω ημουν αυτος με το γυαλιστερο κοστουμι... :Biggrin:

----------


## HeavenNHell

Εγω ημουν στουσ φοιτητες πισω που προσπαθουσαν να μηνουν ξυπνιοι  :Tongue2:

----------


## kopla

> Στεγιο (παιδια) εγω πηρα τηλ και πηγα και το πηρα την παρασκευη.... Πραγματικα δεν ξερω αν ειχαν σκοπο να τα στειλουν η να παμε να τα παρουμε απο εκει.....




Εγω εστειλα email σήμερα. Τι πρέπει να μυρίζουμε δλδ τα νύχια μας ή κατι αλλο? Ειπαν οτι ειναι δικό τους λάθος που δεν είχαν τα kit και ότι θα τα στείλουν αυτοί. Που πήγες Παναγιώτη και το πήρες, νέο κόσμο ?

Αν είχαν κρατήσει τα deadline σωστά (6 Νοεμβρίου)... δεν θα υπήρχαν αυτα τα προβλήματα. Ελλάδα θα μου πεις, λειτουργεί κατι σωστά ?

----------


## plouf

> Εγω εστειλα email σήμερα. Τι πρέπει να μυρίζουμε δλδ τα νύχια μας ή κατι αλλο? Ειπαν οτι ειναι δικό τους λάθος που δεν είχαν τα kit και ότι θα τα στείλουν αυτοί. Που πήγες Παναγιώτη και το πήρες, νέο κόσμο ?
> 
> *Αν είχαν κρατήσει τα deadline σωστά (6 Νοεμβρίου)... δεν θα υπήρχαν αυτα τα προβλήματα.* Ελλάδα θα μου πεις, λειτουργεί κατι σωστά ?



εάν είχανε κρατήσει τα deadline πολλοί που θα ήθελαν να πάνε δεν θα τους δεχόταν γιατι άργησαν να υποβάλουν αίτηση (έλεος ενα διαφημιστικό σεμινάριο ήταν οχι εισαγωγή στο δημόσιο)

το λάθος τους βέβαια είναι οτι τα πήραν και δεν ενημέρωσαν όσους ΔΕΝ πήραν.....

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Ημουν και γω στο σεμηναριο.Ηταν πολυ καλο μου αρεσε αν και σχετικα νεος στους μικροελεκτες. ευτυχως εγω προλαβα και το πιρα επι τοπου το starter kit. Stergios_[.gr] εγω καθομουν 1 θεση πισω σου, ειμασταν 2 ατομα με κοστουμια μαυρα και μωβ πουκαμισα, εγω ημουν αυτος με το γυαλιστερο κοστουμι...



Κρίμα που δεν τα είπαμε και μέσα παίδες.. ΑΝΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ! Εγώ το λέω κ ας με πάρετε με τις πέτρες: ΘΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΤΑΜΠΕΛΑΚΙ "hlektronika.gr"!!!! :Lol: 

HeavenNHell, και εγώ πάλεψα για να μην κοιμηθώ στο κομμάτι με τις καταναλώσεις "nA".. αλλά έχασα!! :Tongue:

----------


## georgz

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση! Θέλω να ασχοληθώ με pic και συγκεκριμένα με το 16f887 από που μπορώ να το αγοράσω? Τι χρειάζομαι για να το προγραμματίσω και γενικά κανένας οδηγός σχετικά με τις εντολές και το πως λειτουργεί υπάρχει???

----------


## _pike

Μενιο ναι στον νεο κοσμο πηγα..... :Cursing:  Πηρα βασικα να ρωτησω τι εγινε με τα κιτ μου ειπαν οτι ηρθαν και οτι μπορω να περασω να το παρω....Εαν δεν ειχα χρονο να παω , θα ζητουσα να μου το στειλουν.....Τουλαχιστον ετσι ειχαν πει στο σεμιναριο....Βρεσθενης ειναι ο δρομος αν γνωριζεις απο φραντζη.... απο Fix και πηγαινοντας προς βουλιαγμενης πρωτο φαναρι δεξια σε καμια 200 μετρα...

----------


## kopla

Στο σεμιναριο είπαν ότι ήταν δικό τους λάθος αυτή η ελλειψη των kit και ότι αυτοί θα αναλάβουν να τα στείλουν. Δε θυμαμαι τι ισχύει για τα έξοδα αποστολής, αν είπαν οτι ειναι δικά τους ή όχι.
Αύριο λογικά θα έχω απάντηση.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Μου ήρθε μαιλ σήμερα "να περάσω να το παραλάβω" -.- .. Απάντησα και περιμένω απάντησή τους..





> Κυρία Σπίλιου,
> Καλημέρα. Σύμφωνα με όσα είχε πει ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρίας σας στο σεμινάριο, είναι δυνατόν να αναλάβετε να μας τα αποστείλετε εσείς.
> Θα ήθελα να ζητήσω να μου αποσταλεί στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση:
> 
> Στέργιος ***
> ***, ***,
> ΤΚ ***, ΑΘΗΝΑ,
> ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
> τηλ: ****
> ...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Μου ζητήσαν να πάω να το παραλάβω από την εταιρία  :Angry: .

Απάντηση:




> Σας ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σας, 
> αλλά όσων αφορά την παραλαβή του kit, θα ήθελα να σας ζητήσω να μου το αποστείλετε στην διεύθυνση την οποία σας έστειλα προηγουμένως. Μου είναι ασύμφορο να έρθω μέχρι Νέο Κόσμο με ΜΜΜ για να παραλάβω το κιτ την στιγμή που παρέχεται η δυνατότητα αποστολής του. 
> 
> Σας υπενθυμίζω την διεύθυνση:
> 
> Στέργιος ***
> ***, ***,
> ΤΚ ***, ΑΘΗΝΑ,
> ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
> ...

----------


## lordi

Θυμάμαι οτι ο τύπος από την εταιρία είχε πει συγκεκριμένα οτι να πάρουν όσοι είναι εκτός Αθηνών και στους υπολοίπους θα τα στείλουμε εμείς! Αν θυμάται και κάποιος άλλος ας επιβεβαιώσει!

----------


## antonis_x

> Θυμάμαι οτι ο τύπος από την εταιρία είχε πει συγκεκριμένα οτι να πάρουν όσοι είναι εκτός Αθηνών και στους υπολοίπους θα τα στείλουμε εμείς! Αν θυμάται και κάποιος άλλος ας επιβεβαιώσει!



Ναι το είχε πει, αν και εγώ πήρα γιατί είμαι από Χανιά, θυμάμαι ξεκάθαρα ότι είχε πει πως είναι δικό τους το λαθος, είχαν μόνο 30 εκείνη τη στιγμή αν και είχαν παραγγείλει και θα είχαν τα υπόλοιπα ίσως και την επόμενη μέρα κιόλας, και ότι θα φρόντιζαν να τα στείλουν σε όσους δεν πήραν και μάλιστα αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε πει και πολύ σύντομα.

----------


## antonis_x

Α, επίσης μου χρωστάνε και μισό ευρώ γιατί δεν είχαν ρέστα και αν και είχαν πει όπως και σε αρκετούς άλλους ότι θα το τακτοποιούσαν μέχρι το τέλος του σεμιναρίου δεν έκανα τίποτα. ΕΔΩ ΕΦΑΓΑΝ 0,50€ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΙΑΚΑ  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## kopla

> Ναι το είχε πει, αν και εγώ πήρα γιατί είμαι από Χανιά, θυμάμαι ξεκάθαρα ότι είχε πει πως είναι δικό τους το λαθος, είχαν μόνο 30 εκείνη τη στιγμή αν και είχαν παραγγείλει και θα είχαν τα υπόλοιπα ίσως και την επόμενη μέρα κιόλας, και ότι θα φρόντιζαν να τα στείλουν σε όσους δεν πήραν και μάλιστα αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε πει και πολύ σύντομα.



*Ακριβώς. Μπροστά είμουν όταν το είπε και στο τελος του σεμιναριου.*

----------


## lordi

> ΕΔΩ ΕΦΑΓΑΝ 0,50€ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΙΑΚΑ




 :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Μπροστά είμασταν όλοι παιδιά, είπαν ξεκάθαρα "Δικό μας το λάθος, θα σας τα στείλουμε εμείς.."

Και κοίτα να δείς φόρτο εργασίας που είχαν που δεν μπορέσαν να μας στείλουν ούτε ένα εμαιλ.... -.-

Μας δουλεύουν μου φαίνεται...

----------


## Nemmesis

ρε παιδια χαλαρωστε.... εδω στο ελαντα ειμαστε... απο ελληνες τα περιμενετε... οχι απο κινεζους που τα στελνουν μολις παρουν το εμαιλ απο paupall :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

To ψήνουν το email στην "μαμά" Microchip...  :Angry:

----------


## lordi

Εννοείς να στείλεις στην microchip και να τους το πείς!?! Νομίζω οτι η ιδέα για "δωρεάν" kit κλπ ήταν δική τους δεν είμαι σίγουρος βέβαια αλλά έτσι μου φάνηκε!

----------


## lordi

Έχει παίξει κανείς με το Kit? Ξέρετε που μπορούμε να βρούμε το datasheet της οθονίτσας?!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Εδώ δεν έχουμε ακόμα το ΚΙΤ, με τον πόνο μας παίζεις??  :Tongue2:   :Tongue2: ..
Περιμένω να μου το στείλουν. Δεν πάω που να χτυπιούνται. Μου φάνηκε πολύ θράσος το να μου πούνε "έλα πάρ'το μόνος σου"...

----------


## antonis_x

> Έχει παίξει κανείς με το Kit? Ξέρετε που μπορούμε να βρούμε το datasheet της οθονίτσας?!



Καλά στο μυαλό μου είσαι?χαχα 
Αυτή τη στιγμή κοιτούσα στα manual και γενικά στο documentation του kit για να βρω πληροφορίες για την οθονούλα γιατί είναι τρομερή.
Με το κιτ δεν έχω προλάβει να ασχοληθώ ακόμα ιδιαίτερα λόγω χρόνου.

----------


## antonis_x

Λοιπόν, τα μόνα πράγματα που λέει για την οθονούλα είναι ότι είναι 128x64 oled. Βάση αυτών, του σχηματικού και των διαστάσεων της, πρέπει να είναι όπως αυτή:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=190338453668

για τον controller της δεν κοίταξα.

το manual του κιτ που έχει και το σχηματικό είναι το:
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...er%20Guide.pdf

----------


## lordi

Την είδα και εγώ αυτήν που λες αλλά μου φαίνεται έγχρωμη (ή τουλάχιστον όχι μονόχρωμη σαν την δικιά μας)! 

Από ένα application note (αυτό *http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...tes/01128b.pdf*) είδα οτι η οθόνη, που μοιάζει με την δικιά μας στην photo τουλάχιστον, είναι από την OSD Displays και είναι η OSD-2864ASWAG01! Ο driver που έχει είναι ο SH1101A!

Το datasheet που έχει είναι αυτό:

-> http://www.crystalfontz.com/controllers/SH1101A.pdf [driver]

Για την οθόνη πάω στο site (http://www.osddisplays.com/oled.php) αλλά το πιο κοντινό μοντέλο είναι αυτό OSD-2864ASW*C*G01 και datasheet δεν βρίσκω (ή είναι πολύ αργά και δεν το βλέπω :Tongue2: !)

Θα κοιτάξω κάποια στιγμή το datasheet του driver μπας και είναι αυτό που θέλουμε! :Wink: 

*EDIT:* Δεν μπορούσα να περιμένω το κοίταξα τώρα! :Tongue2: !! Έχω την εντύπωση οτι ο controller είναι όντως αυτός και το datasheet είναι το σωστό! Κοίταξα την ρουτίνα αρχικοποίησης *ResetDevice()* στο αρχείο *oled.c* και μερικές από τις εντολές που στέλνει, με την ρουτίνα *WriteCommand()* και περιγράφει με σχόλιο τι κάνουν είναι ίδιες με αυτές που λέει και στο datasheet!! Επίσης από τον κώδικα της *WriteCommand()* και τα διαγράμματα χρονισμού μου φαίνεται οτι ακολουθούμε το μοντέλο παράλληλης (6800 που λέει στο datasheet) που είναι σύμφωνο με το σχηματικό του board!!

Αν το κοιτάξει κανείς και έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος φυσικά με διορθώνει! :Biggrin: !

----------


## lordi

> Εδώ δεν έχουμε ακόμα το ΚΙΤ, με τον πόνο μας παίζεις??  ..
> Περιμένω να μου το στείλουν. Δεν πάω που να χτυπιούνται. Μου φάνηκε πολύ θράσος το να μου πούνε "έλα πάρ'το μόνος σου"...



Ακόμα?!?!?!?! Ρε τους #$#@@#!! Τους είπες ξανά οτι δεν θα πας και οτι θες να στο στείλουν?!

----------


## antonis_x

> Την είδα και εγώ αυτήν που λες αλλά μου φαίνεται έγχρωμη (ή τουλάχιστον όχι μονόχρωμη σαν την δικιά μας)! 
> 
> Από ένα application note (αυτό *http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...tes/01128b.pdf*) είδα οτι η οθόνη, που μοιάζει με την δικιά μας στην photo τουλάχιστον, είναι από την OSD Displays και είναι η OSD-2864ASWAG01! Ο driver που έχει είναι ο SH1101A!
> .
> .
> .



Ωπ σωστός, τώρα που το επισήμανες πρόσεξα ότι δεν είναι μονόχρωμη. Ο controller είναι ο ίδιος πάντως.

----------


## antonis_x

Τελικά αν πάς χαμηλά εκεί που λέει 'product information' θα δεις ότι δεν είναι έγχρωμη, απλά ένα κομμάτι της έχει στάνταρ κίτρινα πίξελ και το υπόλοιπο γαλάζια. δηλαδή δεν αλλάζει χρώμα είναι στάνταρ, και έχει και τον controller SH1101A και τις ίδιες διαστάσεις με αυτή του κιτ, ουσιαστικά είνια ίδια μόνο που είναι άλλο το χρώμα των πίξελ και έχοε και τη στάνταρ αυτή 'διχρωμία' που εμένα επειδή δεν αλλάζει αλλά είναι στάνταρ δε μ αρέσει.

----------


## lordi

Δίκιο έχεις!! Καλή φάση αυτή με το standard χρώμα! Αν βολεύει την εφαρμογή είναι έξυπνη λύση!! Αλλά αφού βρήκαμε το datasheet μας εμείς τώρα είμαστε κομπλέ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Ακόμα?!?!?!?! Ρε τους #$#@@#!! Τους είπες ξανά οτι δεν θα πας και οτι θες να στο στείλουν?!



2 emails ήδη! Τετάρτη που θα έχω χρόνο, και τζάμπα τηλέφωνα από σχολή, θα φάνε κράξιμο!

----------


## antonis_x

Επίσης για να μη μπερδευτεί κανείς, στο σχηματικό του κιτ της microchip φαίνεται ότι η οθόνη έχει 27pin, το ίδιο και αυτή η οθόνη του λινκ.
Στο datasheet οι διατάξεις που περιγράφει έχουν 31pin, αλλά απ ότι είδα αυτές με τα 31 έχουν 4 επιπλέον ακροδέκτες οι οποίοι δε συνδέονται (NC).

----------


## antonis_x

> 2 emails ήδη! Τετάρτη που θα έχω χρόνο, και τζάμπα τηλέφωνα από σχολή, θα φάνε κράξιμο!



Ισως αν μπορούσατε να συνενοηθείτε όσοι είστε στο φόρουμ ή και εκτός φόρουμ αλλάγνωρίζεστε και δεν έχετε πάρει ακόμα το κιτ να αρχίσετε όλοι μαζί τα τηλέφωνα μια μέρα και τα mail να ξυπνούσαν λίγο εκεί και να το έπαιρναν απόφαση να τα στείλουν.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

* ΜΟΛΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΙΛΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΡΕΩΣΗ!!!!!*

----------


## lordi

Τι έγινε τελικά με τα kit?! Τα στείλανε?!

Ετοιμάζω μια "βιβλιοθήκη" για primitives στο kit! Μόλις τελειώσω θα ανεβάσω! Μέχρι στιγμής έχω μόνο σημεία, γραμμές και κύκλους. Αν κάποιος έχει όρεξη ωραία θα ήταν να προσέθετε κι άλλα πράγματα παραπάνω!

Θα φτιάξω μια ρουτίνα ακόμα για καμπύλες πιο γενικής μορφής και μετά θα δοκιμάσω fillings κλπ!

Ένα παράδειγμα μέχρι τώρα:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ωραίος, πολύ ωραίος!

Το πήραμε το ΚΙΤ, αλλά έφτασα να τους απειλήσω, να δημοσιεύσω εδώ την επικοινωνία μας και να απαιτήσω να μου το παραδώσουν χωρίς δικά μου έξοδα!

----------


## kopla

Μια από τα ίδια χωρίς τζατζίκι

----------


## lordi

Μόλις έφτασαν τα σουβλάκια που παρήγγειλα και διάβασα το ποστ και λέω τι έγινε με παρακολουθεί!  :Lol:  :Lol: !!

----------


## kopla

Παράλειψή μου sorry, ξέχασα να σου γράψω τη διεύθυνση να μου στείλεις και εμένα  :Lol:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Α ρε παίδες... Γεμίσαμε επιστήμονες εδώ πέρα, αλλά ένα πρότζεκτ download φαγητού μέσω DSL δεν είδαμε...
Με έχει πεθάνει η μάνα ΚΤΕΛ-σπίτι, Σπίτι-ΚΤΕΛ για αυτά τα δέματα... Οργανωθείτε!

----------


## lordi

> Α ρε παίδες... Γεμίσαμε επιστήμονες εδώ πέρα, αλλά ένα πρότζεκτ download φαγητού μέσω DSL δεν είδαμε...
> Με έχει πεθάνει η μάνα ΚΤΕΛ-σπίτι, Σπίτι-ΚΤΕΛ για αυτά τα δέματα... Οργανωθείτε!



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Tongue2: 

Τα σχετικά με την οθόνη τα έβαλα σε χωριστό thread:  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=50802

να μην είμαστε και off topic! :Biggrin: 

Να και μια πιο heavy metal σχεδίαση! :W00t:

----------


## JOHNY+

Θα γινει αλλο σεμιναριο για τους pic στην ελλαδα ?

Γιατι κατι ειχα ακουσει για θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## herctrap

υπαρχει κατι αντιστοιχο για τον προγραμματισμο PIC με αυτο

http://arduino.cc/en/Reference/HomePage

----------


## lordi

Κάτι σαν αυτό: http://www.hackinglab.org/ ? Κάπου έχει συζητηθεί το θέμα νομίζω ξανά!

----------


## Mihos

Παιδιά συγνώμη που επαναφέρω τόσο παλιό θέμα... Όσοι πήγατε στο εν λόγω σεμινάριο πήρατε κάποια βεβαίωση; Ρωτάω γιατί θέλω να συμπληρώσω το τίτλο του σεμιναρίου σε ένα βιογραφικό... Η τέλος πάντων ποιος ήταν ο τίτλος του σεμιναρίου;

----------


## Thanos10

Το PDF δεν σε βοηθα καθολου?

----------


## Mihos

Θάνο το pdf δεν αναφέρει κάποιον συγκεκριμένο τίτλο για το σεμινάριο... Λέει απλά "MICROCHIP - ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ"...

----------


## Thanos10

Απο τι θυμαμαι δεν εχε καποιον τιτλο απλα η αναφορα ηταν για τον συγκεκριμενο pic.

----------


## antonis_x

Ναι πήραμε βεβαίωση η οποία λέει πάνω ο ταδε successfully attended the EDF 2009 Embedded Designer's Forum.

----------


## Mihos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Αντώνη!

----------

